# Fly fishing Cozumel



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

I am going to take my chances on carnival cruise line and head for Cozumel. I have been a dozen times but never fished. Since I am going on carnival this could be last days to fish. 
We are going at the end of April. I don't really trust what the guide sites say about there trips. Of course when ever you go is the best time. Any advice on outfitters and what to expect and watch out for. Besides my life. 
Thanks in advance. Jeff


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

No help on the fishing, I'm afraid, but don't worry about your life. Super friendly people, we felt very secure there. You'll see when you get to the island.

Have fun.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Don't know _which_ particular cruise you are doing, but are you going to have enough time? Wait in line to disembark the cruise ship, work your way through to a taxi or whatever, meet up with your guide, get to spot and still leave enough time to get back so you don't see the ship sailing over the horizon?


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

Stuart said:


> Don't know _which_ particular cruise you are doing, but are you going to have enough time? Wait in line to disembark the cruise ship, work your way through to a taxi or whatever, meet up with your guide, get to spot and still leave enough time to get back so you don't see the ship sailing over the horizon?


We will be there from 9:00 am until 4:00 pm. I realize that makes for a quick trip.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think you will have much time to fish. It's a 40 minute boat ride to the Lagoons and that is one way. It may be possible but I would check with the guide service to make sure. Not sure which one he guides out of but from what I hear Nacho is the best guide out there.


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

Check out the reviews on Tripadvisor.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...arters-Cozumel_Yucatan_Peninsula.html#REVIEWS


----------



## Alfredom (Jan 16, 2014)

My Spot said:


> I am going to take my chances on carnival cruise line and head for Cozumel. I have been a dozen times but never fished. Since I am going on carnival this could be last days to fish.
> We are going at the end of April. I don't really trust what the guide sites say about there trips. Of course when ever you go is the best time. Any advice on outfitters and what to expect and watch out for. Besides my life.
> Thanks in advance. Jeff


Fishing is really good depending on the dates you are going because of the fishing season and of course also depends on what species you are targeting. 
You can visit http://pescacozumel.com/ We have offshore and inshore - fly fishing services. We are improving the web page! send me a PM or an email. The webpage has a calendar that shows the best moments for each fish. The last weekend we went wahoo fishing and we caught 7 of 12 in 2 1/2 hours.


----------

